# Cockapoo Puppies (Pic Heavy)



## vanassen (May 29, 2010)

Hi

Thought i would post some pictures of my mums cockapoo's puppys which she has recently had 3 weeks ago. She had 3 Boys.

Day of birth





































A week old:



















2-3 weeks old



















3 weeks old















































Hope you like, There starting to look so gorgeous now there getting bigger


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

How incredibly cute?!?


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

OMG, i seen one of these for the first time the other day, the cutest lil things EVER :flrt::flrt:


----------



## vanassen (May 29, 2010)

lol i no, there so cute, i held them today for the first time  Ive suggested that we dont sell any and keep all 3 lol.


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh my they are sooo cute :flrt: and you are so close...:whistling2:

I love the the big boy with the diamond on his head :flrt:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!:flrt::flrt::flrt:

I've wanted a cockapoo for ages!


----------



## vanassen (May 29, 2010)

ditzychick said:


> I love the the big boy with the diamond on his head :flrt:


Its funny you say that as we have actually called him diamond lol


----------



## vanassen (May 29, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> I've wanted a cockapoo for ages!


There will be one or two for sale if your tempted lol


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

vanassen said:


> There will be one or two for sale if your tempted lol


Very tempted, but my bank account screams NO!


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Aww my god what cuties If you were nearer I would be tempted lol but bet my oh would say no


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Gorgeous Pups and what a fantastic idea for a pig rail !


----------



## vanassen (May 29, 2010)

Thanks, my mum has a friend who is a proper breeder and took lots of tips off her. It was my mums first time doing it and it all went smoothly for 2 of the boys but 1 had trouble latching on and needed to be bottle fed every hour or so for the first week. Where he had trouble at first he is alot smaller than his two brothers but hopefully will catch up.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

they are delish and they would have been great mascots for red nose day,just think of the money they could have raised:flrt:


----------



## vanassen (May 29, 2010)

Here's a little video of them taken the other day

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiMXyYvYYy4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm not normally a fan of "pedigree-mongrels" but these are gorgeous!! :flrt:

How big will they be? And was the poodle a standard or miniature?


----------



## vanassen (May 29, 2010)

These aren't the first breed if u like, we already have a cockapoo bitch and breeded her with another cockapoo. Il post a picture of the mother later so u can see how big they get.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

(hehe) I keep emailing the link to this page (and the youtube clip) to my mum and she's getting really annoyed with me 'cos we both would love a cockapoo, but neither of us can have one at the moment.:flrt:


----------

